# Finally Finished 1966 Batman



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey guys,

I have finally finished the Batman. I've seen many things that I could do to make it better but as of now I'm just glad I have finally finished something! This is my first completion in about 3 years but I'm so motivated to get on with the new figures! Thanks for all the help and for looking! 
I'm still trying to figure out my new camera but here's some better pictures than my phone.

Joe


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Very nice work -- and you show no signs of a three-year hiatus.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

NTRPRZ said:


> Very nice work -- and you show no signs of a three-year hiatus.


Thank you. I can see a lot of things that I'm pretty rusty at but hopefully it will get ironed out on the next ones.

Joe


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great looking Batman !! Definitely one to be proud of :thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Turned out great!!!! 
Steve


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

DCH10664 said:


> Great looking Batman !! Definitely one to be proud of :thumbsup:


 Thanks you!

Joe


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

scooke123 said:


> Turned out great!!!!
> Steve


Thanks Steve!

Joe


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

FanTAStic work!! Hope mine turns out HALF as good!!


Wayne


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

excellent!


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Rebel Rocker said:


> FanTAStic work!! Hope mine turns out HALF as good!!
> 
> 
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne! I'm sure you will do a Great job!:thumbsup:

Joe


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Jafo said:


> excellent!



Thank you!

Joe


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Great work! What did you use - enamels or acrylics or enamels?


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Dr. Brad said:


> Great work! What did you use - enamels or acrylics or enamels?


Thank you. I used only acrylics.

Joe


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Nice,very very nice.Fantastic paint job on both Batman and base.Adding a little bit of green vegetation to the base really spiced things up:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

xsavoie said:


> Nice,very very nice.Fantastic paint job on both Batman and base.Adding a little bit of green vegetation to the base really spiced things up:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you very much! I'm planning on making all the bases different. On Catwoman I want to make hers like a white marble.:thumbsup:

Joe


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a most excellent job, maybe better than the model Frank displays at the shows. I only hope the one on my bench now is half as good as yours. May I ask what colors you used? Also, on the back of his head there was a rather large seam. I was wondering if that is intentional as maybe the suit had that or if it needs to be filled in?


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

rkoenn said:


> That is a most excellent job, maybe better than the model Frank displays at the shows. I only hope the one on my bench now is half as good as yours. May I ask what colors you used? Also, on the back of his head there was a rather large seam. I was wondering if that is intentional as maybe the suit had that or if it needs to be filled in?


Hey Bob,

Thanks for the very kind words. I used Repear paints and a few Valkejo's. Which color where you needing? As far as that seam, I was under the assumption that it was the zipper to take the cowl off and on.

Joe


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Highlander242 said:


> ...As far as that seam, I was under the assumption that it was the zipper to take the cowl off and on.


The original cowls had small "snap" connectors on the lower front part of the cowl that covered the front of West's neck; no zippers were used. The back of the cowl had seams on the sides similar to the seams seen on this replica...










...but did not have a seam in the center.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Al; you are correct that there were no zippers on the cowl, but there was darting on the back of the screen used cowls, and that seam IS there by design on the Moebius kit. This is the same as the seams on the top of the monster's boots on the 1931 Frankenstein kit; created by subtle engraving along the edge of the two joining parts. BTW, the image below is also a replica (sent to me by the INSANELY talented Chuck Williams) but a replica created with access to the original patterns by Jan Kemp and a screen used cowl from a private collection. Chuck provided ALOT of reference to team Moebius, as well as some insight from a guy who has been studying this subject for DECADES! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Your build looks Amazong! Great job great kit!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bwain no more said:


> Al; you are correct that there were no zippers on the cowl, but there was darting on the back of the screen used cowls, and that seam IS there by design on the Moebius kit. This is the same as the seams on the top of the monster's boots on the 1931 Frankenstein kit; created by subtle engraving along the edge of the two joining parts. BTW, the image below is also a replica (sent to me by the INSANELY talented Chuck Williams) but a replica created with access to the original patterns by Jan Kemp and a screen used cowl from a private collection. Chuck provided ALOT of reference to team Moebius, as well as some insight from a guy who has been studying this subject for DECADES! :thumbsup:
> Tom


Thank you for correcting me, Tom! :thumbsup: The photo I posted was the _only_ photo I could find of the back of the cowl, taken from a site that allegedly also makes their replicas based off of original patterns. Since there is obviously a discrepancy, I'm 100% certain your sources are far more reliable!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Al; it is of course possible the replica in your photo WAS based on the original Kemp patterns, they may have merely skipped a step to save money or
the darting was an adjustment made on the production end as time went by. Since Chuck had access to a screen-used cowl (and provided Moebius with photos of same) Jeff was able to sculpt that detail into the prototype. From what I have read in interviews with Adam and forum posts from costume experts such as Chuck and Wally Wingert, they were CONSTANTLY making adjustments to the fit of the cowl, the size (and shape) of the eyeholes, etc. up until the very end of the series. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bwain no more said:


> ...From what I have read in interviews with Adam and forum posts from costume experts such as Chuck and Wally Wingert, they were CONSTANTLY making adjustments to the fit of the cowl, the size (and shape) of the eyeholes, etc. up until the very end of the series. :thumbsup:
> Tom


I finally got the DVD box set yesterday, and watched the first eight episodes earlier today. With these remastered episodes and their visual clarity, in the early episodes it's very obvious when West is wearing a different cowl from the one in the previous scene, or when changes have been made to improve the cowl's appearance (if you're looking for them, that is). It's also obvious that the wardrobe department had difficulty dyeing the various navy blue parts of the costume, because the cowl, cape, gauntlets, and trunks rarely (if ever) photographed as the exact same color. :lol:


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow the detail on the face is incredible. Great job!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Joe - I saw your Batman and the Green Lantern built-ups in the display case at Mark Twain Hobbies. Look even better in person. Lot of detail in that small GL!!!! Well done!
Steve


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

scooke123 said:


> Hey Joe - I saw your Batman and the Green Lantern built-ups in the display case at Mark Twain Hobbies. Look even better in person. Lot of detail in that small GL!!!! Well done!
> Steve


Hey Steve,

Thank you very much for the kind words!

Joe


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Highlander242 said:


> Thank you. I can see a lot of things that I'm pretty rusty at but hopefully it will get ironed out on the next ones.
> 
> Joe


Joe ,
You have to watch out for rust,Because rust never sleeps.
But seriously,That is a very realistic build and paint job.

If that Batman kit is the result of a three year break, I'm anxious to view some of your other builds after your warm up period.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Great work, it would be great to use on the MMR Batman special. (see post below)
Rob 
monstermodelreview.com


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Beautiful work indeed.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

spocks beard said:


> Joe ,
> You have to watch out for rust,Because rust never sleeps.
> But seriously,That is a very realistic build and paint job.
> 
> If that Batman kit is the result of a three year break, I'm anxious to view some of your other builds after your warm up period.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks very much. I'm working on a new figure and I'll try to post some pictures very soon.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

pugknows said:


> Great work, it would be great to use on the MMR Batman special. (see post below)
> Rob
> monstermodelreview.com


Hey Rob, thank you. If you would like to use it that would be cool. If you need better pictures just let me know and I can email them to you.

Joe


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Mark Dorais said:


> Beautiful work indeed.


Thanks for the kind words.

Joe


----------

